# Free UI knobs & slider(knobman)



## durk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've put up a zip with some knobman files for people interested in having a starting point - or just looking for fresh knobs (and a slider)







Hope poeple find them usefull

http://durkkooistra.com/2011/09/free-vs ... s-knobman/


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Durk,

Thanks for sharing, I've filed the .zip for future reference. One can never have enough knobs and such, especially when they are free :D 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## durk (Sep 23, 2011)

cheers bob - hope they proof useful!


----------



## geronimo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you: I begin writing scripts and found the buttons provided by N.I. a little sad. _-)


----------



## durk (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheers, enjoy






Made some new ones: http://durkkooistra.com/2011/11/another-gui-freebie/


----------

